#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 龍族的天空 >  > [討論] 超級大票選!!你/妳覺得龍的哪個部位最好看呢?!

## Argraox_Rena

本龍第一次發表主題,希望龍友們能喜歡XDDD
相信各位龍友們在龍的"生理形態"方面一定有所喜好,
所以在下來請問看看在龍的外表上,最有吸引力的部位?!究竟為何!!

這次以體格較壯碩的西方龍為例,
細分成許多的身體部位作為選項給各龍們票選.
很多選項~應有盡有!!!當然也有一些很古怪的....通通給它加進去了
應該沒有再詳細不過了~!!!
希望大家來彼此交流一下,也希望各龍們不吝分享己見.

----------


## a70701111

我先選擇是體鱗，雖然每個我都很想選……
不過個人還是覺得龍還是鱗片的關係最為驚艷XD
最後的結果會怎樣也不知道，所以就看看啦。
龍鱗萬歲(炸)

----------


## DDdragon

我對這些可是超嚴格要求的唷 = =+

至少我們家的龍龍們都是嚴選的極品?!

要我只選一實在太難了 0A0

那不如全部講講吧!

1.角!![頭上的,黑龍的很特別]

角是龍第一個也是地位的象徵~ 這個嚴格要求呀 0W0++ 一定要光滑~不粗糙!

如果粗粗的我也要強迫她變成光滑 = =+

比較喜歡的類型是錐狀的長角~  雖然曾經做過一顆龍頭=W="代在頭上老是被角刺到(仰望的時候) 不過真的很帥


2.眼睛!![顏色不限,但是垂直眼]

這可是在那大塊頭唯一可以把思維傳遞給我的地方呢

充滿了魅力!感情!與神秘呀!!

一條善良的龍看眼睛就知道了~ 同常垂直眼代表那條龍充滿警戒! 

放寬的時候則是他願意接受你的時候~  龍雖然外表龐大  使得某些人害怕~

但是仔細盯著他的眼~他會告訴你   別怕  朋友  我一點惡意都沒有~

3.鼻孔?![兩個洞,偶爾會噴煙噴火?!]

應該說龍吻吧~最喜歡龍 大大的嘴了~好像什麼都可以吞掉一樣~

長長的舌頭=W=  舔我吧!!

不過牙齒太尖迴避先= =+

牙齒DD也很注重唷!! 黃板牙的龍  通通給我去看牙醫......不然我來= =+

4.頸!![有這個能看很遠!!]

好想被他用脖子繞住唷XD(噴

不知道是涼涼的還是熱熱的~  這是我跟家裡的龍常常做的事情=W= 相繞呀!

不過根據生物學理論~龍的脖子不可超過1.5公尺不然對飛行會造成障礙

還有就是為了供應腦部大量的血液~所需要的血壓很高~ 突然低頭或是身體不平衡 最腦充血死掉= = 

5.胸!![常飛會粉發達!!]

厚實最棒了!!!  不過也很喜歡那種肉肉的龍 0W0  第一次想跟龍身體交處的話一定是肚子+胸~

不過可能沒辦法那麼柔軟~ 生理學的角度來看是相當硬而且厚實的

6.背棘!![禁止騎士騎乘!!]

比起背棘~ 龍在耳朵 或是臉頰後放的鰭我比較喜歡=W=+ 

那是我覺得最有魅力的其中一部分!

(如此這般所以造成很自戀?!哈哈)

背上<尾巴上˙ˇ˙++

7.爪掌!![捕獵必備!!]

龍的爪在各種地方都有不盡然的設計

一般的爪子~ 有點像人類的手纖細的手指~配上小巧且彎鉤的指甲

大張的手掌~~ 手指粗壯 配上 根手指一樣粗的指甲

僅有手掌~而手指與爪子為一體這種

不過最愛的應該是第二者=W=+

最重要的是手一定要肉肉的!!

8.前上手臂!![這裡有二頭肌!!]

被那種肌肉抱住一定很爽!!

壯碩的腿跟手臂  能顯示那隻龍是否健康0W0++

越大越好 可以咬!?!?!? 好想咬咬看   

最重要的是肉!!?

9.翅膀!![皮製的...就是翅膀]

翅膀對龍來說是相當相當重要的唷= =+

那可是用來調節身體重要的部分呢

上頭的微血管~ 可以調節龍的體溫跟感受環境~ 非常非常重要唷!

不過相較之下就脆弱很多=A= 真悶

不過間上 翅膀後面的肌肉很帥氣XD很喜歡呢

當翅膀全開的狀況下  誰不驚嘆呢

10.肚子?![聽說人類有6塊或1大塊]

好想抱緊唷0A0

一塊或六塊我都要!! 

11.連翼膜?![翼膜和身體連接的地方]

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ 攻擊這裡可以讓那條龍立刻廢掉= =+

不但失衡  身體也會出狀況 更不能飛(邪笑

這部分的魅力感受不太出來耶

12.大腿....[巨型肌肉在此!!]

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ 巨型美XD完全無誤呀XD

這是我最喜歡的地方之一!

看到就很興奮(這啥?

一定很好吃!?!?!?

越肉越好 0W0++ 讓我咬一口

13尾巴!![我不是無尾龍!!]

尾巴 如同鰭一般~ 雖然粗壯~但卻被細緻的利用~ 當抱枕睡?!?是夢想???

晚上用尾巴把自己捲起來跟著龍睡=W=

14.體鱗!![美麗的衣服!!]

超讚!!!

是第三個最喜歡的地方

另一種霸氣~~ 感受到那種龍威 都以雞皮疙瘩了

摸起來應該很舒服吧~ 如果粗粗的就強行磨平他!!!!

15腹鱗!![像盔甲的板狀鱗片]

不想得啥感覺呢 一直以為是軟軟的=W=+

不過本家確實有蠻多龍有這種腹鱗的~ 常常在臉上磨蹭?!

好想真的感受呢!  不知道是軟軟的還硬硬的

X部位...[遺傳原動力?!]

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ 這部分對龍來說真的很迷樣 0.0

目前沒有正解~ 因為這攸關龍是否為 恆溫~

如果恆溫的化體內這部分的構造會更複雜~

不然就會像哺乳動物一樣是外露的~

有些傳說是藏在身體裡~但是藏在身體裡是否會妨礙身體是一個問題

很有想像空間= =+

等我再多學一點吧

16.腰身?![感覺是猛龍的說?!]

集合 胸腹腰! 就是完美啦~~~~~~

細的地方才有機會抱麻!! 看準就往上跳然後抱緊~  肉體語言萬歲!!

----------


## whitefang

為甚麼沒有頭型？
我最愛龍的頭型啊~臉長長的，好棒~

----------


## Argraox_Rena

哇嘎~~我真是不小心
似乎我把頭上的一些部位分開來當作選項,卻沒有把整個頭算再一起
只有19個選項可以選...但實在是太少了
一開始我從40個開始刪...刪到系統沒再顯示選項太多的消息XDD
哪一次再換換看不同主題的票選來玩玩

怎麼這次都沒有很熱絡?!

----------


## 雪之龍

我是比較喜歡龍的頭~
但沒有這一個選項...所以就選了眼睛~
我個人覺得龍的眼睛很特別...
帶有種神秘感~應該可以看到人類所無法看見的東西...

----------


## 一審判一

像龍的話算是類似爬蟲類的一種....(廢話= =)
但我還蠻喜歡類似像蛇類的觸感(羞~~~~)
(有機會來台北萬華夜市來摸看看蛇喔^0^)

*   *   *   *   *   (回到主題)

ㄜ......如果是我的話....
應該是選最後一個吧!
像某某龍所說的.......
(哇哇~~~!被抱住的感覺一定全身超熱的!!!~XD)
被部是盔甲般的堅硬
其時內在是超有保護感般的安全與呵護>0<
好希望能被龍抱抱看喔<.................(妄想中)  :jcdragon-drool:

----------


## Argraox_Rena

我也是成癡成狂的爬蟲愛好者XDD
蛇鱗乾淨且光滑的觸感我也很喜歡
神秘的體態和顏色也很有吸引力
萬華夜市?!該不會賣蛇肉湯吧......好可怕




> 像龍的話算是類似爬蟲類的一種....(廢話= =)
> 但我還蠻喜歡類似像蛇類的觸感(羞~~~~)
> (有機會來台北萬華夜市來摸看看蛇喔^0^)


喔~?!腰身?!似乎各龍都很喜歡被抱抱XDD
被抱抱真好、真幸福  = w ="

----------


## 神父

:Cool:  哎呀！！

怎麼這樣！
有那麼多的選項，居然會沒有『全部』這個選項，這實在太....讓吾太難以選擇了。

如果要選‧‧‧‧雖然很想選頭，但是我還是選了胸。

一想到龍他們那健壯、有力、好摸(！？)的胸段，就讓吾興奮了。 ((被巴))
咳咳  :Embarassed:  .....抱歉失態了，這個選擇題太過困難了。

居然沒有『複選』跟『全部』這選項，真是太殘念了。

----------


## Argraox_Rena

因為要選"最"好看...所以選項只有一個~~~
假設能複選....我也會粉喜歡
當然,如果複選的話~~"全部"應該少不了啦

----------


## 懶龍艾斯比那

唉呀，感覺真是缺一不可哪...
每個部位都很美，龍是很美的生物呀=w=
因為分的很細，所以有點無從選擇起呢
不過好像少了嘴巴(嘴型)或尖牙?

比較能引起我注意的應該是龍的頭部或是翅膀
嗯，也不知道該怎麼形容
或許是喜歡龍角、眼睛和稍長的嘴型整體看起來吧
龍的翅膀收起來很美，優雅之中帶有著力量

嘎嗯...
既然只能擇一，在下就選擇翅膀囉~

----------


## ho29281475

我選眼睛!
因為好像比較帥!

----------


## 孤僻的金龍

我最愛的就是龍的眼睛~
那種感覺的的有神

----------


## fwiflof

眼睛啊啊啊啊啊啊!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
其實翅膀也可以相提並論的啦
不過眼睛是靈魂的所在啊!!!

----------


## 狂龍狼朔

眼睛+1

我可不可以選龍的靈魂= ="
因為可以全部選到(炸

每個都很喜歡捏~有點像折磨小獸><"
(不要~不要~我要全部都選~嗚~你欺負我)

----------


## 幻影龍

龍哪裡最好看喔=ˇ=

各龍認為是 頭+頸 這個部份(雖然沒有可以選  :Shocked:  )

所以我就選擇 眼睛!
每次看到 龍的眼睛 我就會有一種震撼的感覺
還有一點點的神秘感呢XD

翅膀也很棒呢!
當翅膀張開時+收起來時
都超級帥的XDD


龍尾也很帥喔!
龍在飛翔時
龍尾配合翅膀飛行的動作看起來很帥呢XDD

----------


## 冰龍巴洛斯

可以選全身嗎XD?

因為我喜歡的是整體而非單一部位

所以每個部位寡龍都相當喜歡

對於小細節就沒那麼挑剔了

----------


## Toast狼

我第一就選眼睛  :Cool:  
因為我喜歡龍那種不會太可怕又有種深藏不露的帥氣眼神  :Embarassed:  

第二的話就是尾巴
說不上來的好- -"就是想要  :Laughing:

----------


## balltree

我也要全部+1，畢竟缺一不可嘛！(龍超完美的！)XD

不過啊，假設可以畫出一隻如此完美的龍，阿~~~~，那可是需要一定的功夫

呢！    累！(正在學習中> <)

----------


## B.A

感覺龍 卻一不可啊~ 整隻都喜歡~
但如果真要我挑最喜歡的話....
我想是尾巴吧
我超喜歡爬蟲類那種尖尖的尾巴XD
我覺得尖尖的尾巴很可愛呀~




PS:其實我以前喜歡鱷魚...但後來不知為啥變到龍了

----------


## 阿翔

眼睛最棒~~XD
人類有一句「眼睛是靈魂之窗」，
的確，從眼睛來說什至可以得知該生物的健康程況呢。
龍炯炯有神的眼睛是我最喜歡的~><*（有變態0口0）*
其實說實的，我更想選全隻都喜歡
好像我之前在票選最喜歡狼哪個部份時也是選眼睛XD

----------


## 夜陌客

我覺得其實每個地方都很好看啊!!
眼睛、翅膀、腳、尾巴...
我都很喜歡啊!!
而且每種龍都長得不一樣~~
自己覺得好看地方也會有所不同~~

----------


## 荒野一匹狼

鱗片好美麗.....
我喜歡閃亮亮的東西
我家就有一堆莫名奇妙但是閃亮亮的東西，都是我撿來的

----------


## 哈貝特洛特

嗯........最喜歡看的部位呀........
那就是頭上的角啦!尤其是尖尖長長的那種
所以我投1
如果是投"碰"的話
那大概就會選胸或肚子吧!(肉肉的那種)
抱歉!離題了!
龍頭上的角會影響到我認為他帥或不帥or美或不美

----------


## 極東馴龍者

我最喜歡龍的角XD 不是腳喔

要是硬硬的那種的

尖尖的...感覺很帥 不過不知有何功用

應該不會拿來戰鬥吧= =  (一般看都是魔法)

眼睛也是很好看啦!!!!   只是覺得角比較帥

----------


## 翔風狼獥獥

獥最喜歡尾巴~~
因為被綑住很溫暖 (?)

想全部都選>^<
龍的肚肚說不定摸起來也很舒服 (?)
有神的眼睛看起來也好帥啊啊 (!?
被翅膀圍住的感覺一定很棒><

還是全部+1  !!!

----------


## 奇比斯克

我每個想~~ 但第一名是"眼睛"
一切可愛的原點在於純潔的眼睛>W<
第二名是肚子  不是他有幾塊肌 還是他的柔軟度呢~~~[壓一壓]
第三名 也不知為什麼 [大腿] 因為離X部位很近XD~~~~(((變態啊你
第四名 殿軍 是尾巴  想摸摸別人的  自己的摸膩了

----------


## 月現.

基本上我覺得拆開感覺就怪怪的
還是要全部合起來才是最好看的
每個都是構成我喜歡龍的因素
因此每個都缺一不可
但是我還是選了翅膀~(嚮往在天空飛翔的感覺)

----------


## 瘋喵

其實我覺得龍.........
應該是最好是全身都畫的好看我才喜歡
我這個人算是對細節很仔細的一個人
所以我再畫龍的時候......
小部分沒處理好我會發飆
也因此......
我再欣賞別人的作品時
一定都會觀察他畫的小部分好不好
不過若真的要選
一定會選龍頭
只可惜沒這個選項
而且也沒有全身的選項
結果我選了胸(我很喜歡有胸肌的感覺 這就是我討厭畫女的一個開始)
翅膀我也很喜歡(喜歡蝙蝠的那種翅膀)
總之
全身  整體的感覺我比較喜歡(總覺得我好吵)

----------


## 亞格雷特

說好看的話
當然就是角囉!
有些龍的角配上那個身體看起來就相當具有氣勢
看起來就很猛

如果是要摸的話
當然是肚子
那種肉肉的龍也很喜歡(撲)
抱歉偏離了......

----------


## 黎

X部位啊......?(誤)
真是引人遐想啊((茶((遭踹
我是投翅膀喔～XD

----------


## 蒼穹之龍

爪掌~

總覺的自己有些奇怪

我本身是練鋼琴的，手對我來說very重要。

有時看久了.......

龍爪~很強軔，撕裂鋼琴(開玩笑)!!!!!!!!

被握住的感覺......還真想親一個XD(怪怪的)

----------


## 吾諾

不好意思　我是完全的戀眼控...
於是其它相比之下，一切都渺小了起來（遠目

----------


## 小藍龍

眼睛~
眼睛可是靈魂之窗呢＞w＜(好像沒關係
因為我覺得貓眼或是蛇眼都有種催眠的能力
所以我超喜歡眼睛的~~~＞w＜

----------

